# 1955 IH 300 Utility



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just got Nelly from a neighbor and I am getting no spark. Can someone tell me how to remove the cover over the points and condenser. it appears to be stuck and I don't want to pry on it and break it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As far as I know, it just pops on and off. If there are no screws visible, I would pry at it from each side and try to work it off. You could try soaking the edges and center in penetrating oil to help free it. Its been a while since i did any work on my 350, as I installed an electronic ignition kit in it about 15 years ago. I'd highly recommend that route if you end up having to do anything with the points and condenser. The electronic kit gives you a hotter spark and zero maintenance.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, with a lot of messing i got it off. The points looked great, but i filed them a little anyway, but alas, still no spark. I checked the coil and it is fine and I have voltage to the inlet to the coil. I guess it is the condenser or a wire. I am off to try to find a condenser. 

Where did you get the kit to switch away from the points and condenser ignition to electronic?


----------



## augercreek (Apr 5, 2014)

check out www.cbspreformance.com I buy all my electronic ignitions from them.Cars,trucks,skidsteers,tractors.Fast service


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We got ours through our CaseIH dealer. He ordered it through a catalog they had there for aftermarket stuff. I don't remember the brand, but it also fit some cars and other 4 cylinder engines. Took about a half hour to install from start to finish. We converted our tractor over to 12v prior to this, so that may be an issue if you are still at 6v.


----------

